# Associated Lead (Elswick Works), Newcastle upon Tyne



## Foz77 (Jan 2, 2010)

Checked this place out based on seeing it on a website documenting N-u-T - it was even more gutted when I went. Keen to know more about this if anyone can provide any history about it; looks fairly small from the outside, but there are a lot of rooms and long corridors inside.

I actually felt quite "dirty" after I was done - like the foul air and squalid conditions were somehow contagious - had to have a shower as soon as I got back...

Be warned, there is one particularly grim picture here - especially if you don't like dirty toilets and needles... 





















































As usual, full set is on Flickr. Thanks for looking.


----------



## cozone (Jan 2, 2010)

That looks pretty grim, seems like a crack den to me … but the black and white photos suit it.


----------



## Foz77 (Jan 3, 2010)

cozone said:


> That looks pretty grim, seems like a crack den to me … but the black and white photos suit it.



I think I'd rather close my account than live like that...I mean look at the state of the place...


----------



## TK421 (Jan 3, 2010)

Nice set of photos there of a a place that seems to get more grim with everey visit 

Is the basement still flooded?


----------



## Foz77 (Jan 3, 2010)

TK421 said:


> Nice set of photos there of a a place that seems to get more grim with everey visit
> 
> Is the basement still flooded?



Don't recall seeing a basement in the actual building, there were some outhouse/storage type buildings near to it, with rather suspect looking stairs leading down

Do you know any history of this place??


----------



## Foz77 (Jan 3, 2010)

cozone said:


> That looks pretty grim, seems like a crack den to me … but the black and white photos suit it.



And a hang out for trannies; there was a crude "cartoon" on the wall of 2 blokes in women's underwear, along with the note shown in the pictures


----------



## pollen101 (Jan 3, 2010)

top piccies,you should stake the place out,might get some even more surreal piccies with the 'residents' on em!


----------



## borntobemild (Jan 3, 2010)

very evocative pics. The past can be as ugly as it can be beautiful. Looks like this place wasn't a bundle of laughs to work in while it was still open.


----------



## Foz77 (Jan 6, 2010)

pollen101 said:


> top piccies,you should stake the place out,might get some even more surreal piccies with the 'residents' on em!



I was depressed enough after the first visit without going back!!


----------



## Foz77 (Jan 6, 2010)

borntobemild said:


> very evocative pics. The past can be as ugly as it can be beautiful. Looks like this place wasn't a bundle of laughs to work in while it was still open.



I think it was part of a larger complex - this building was the washrooms (the workers were obviously handling lead)


----------



## TK421 (Jan 6, 2010)

Bit of blurb here Foz, if it's the right place?

http://www.tyneandweararchives.org....sqDb=Catalog&dsqPos=0&dsqSearch=(RefNo='DS.AL')

and here perhaps:

http://ftfmagazine.lewcock.net/inde...id=206:elswick-lead-works&catid=47:april-2009

Never visited myself, always look at it from the train when upp visiting the family, looks grim!!


----------

